

Ask HN: How many of you have the freedom to work on what they want? - pepeto

I took a decision 1/2 year ago to concentrate on one thing. Little by little I scrapped side projects, brilliant 'other' ideas, stopped taking new clients for my web design studio, wrapped up old ones and finally today is the first day I can fully enjoy just sitting at home and coding my startup, watching the controllers grow. It's a feeling of freedom, peace with myself, hopefulness and fulfillment.<p>How about you? Were you able to do that, why or why not?<p>[Maybe if you could start with a digit for quick reference and then write your thoughts, experience, and interesting notes, that would be nice]
+1 -&#62; I have it
-1 -&#62; I wish, but i can't
 0 -&#62; other
======
aparadja
+1

I've always dreamed about being self-employed, living off the profits of my
own products. Finally, a few months ago, I quit my job with enough savings for
a year to have a go at it.

In a way, I didn't just quit the job to start coding. The main reason was to
see if I actually _wanted_ the life I'd been daydreaming about. I figured
there was no way to know without trying. So far, I've enjoyed every day of it.
Working on what I want has been amazing for motivation and productivity.

